# Reiher gefangen



## Marco (7. Feb. 2009)

Hi 

Heute schau ich aus der Balkontür und denke ich sehe nicht recht, hat es ein frecher __ Reiher doch geschafft trotz Reiherabwehrnetz an den Teich zu gelangen. Ich raus und das Vieh versucht durch die Netzmaschen zu klettern, verfing sich aber leicht. Danach versuchte er durch die Maschen des viel engeren Gartenzaunes, was natürlich nicht klappte.
Ich hin und er schon ziemlich verstört, so das ich ihn leicht nehmen konnte was er sich auch gefallen ließ. Federleicht iss son Kerl (mit leerem Bauch), ich hätte son __ Fischreiher für schwerer eingeschätzt.
Eigendlich hatte ich vor gehabt ihn zu "Wuzzel" hinzu bringen, der Herr steht ja auf aussergewöhnliche Delikatessen .........,
ließ mich von meiner Freundin dann aber dazu überreden ihn auf dem freien Feld laufen zu lassen.
Etwa eine halbe Stunde saß er noch still da um sich von dem Schreck zu erholen, dann flog er ab.
Hoffendlich hat er daraus gelernt und kommt nich wieder.


----------



## Tiffi (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

Hallo Marco,

prima, dass Du den Reiher am Leben gelassen hast. 

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Dodi (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

Hallo Marco,

wie konnte er denn überhaupt "unters" Netz gelangen? 

Sind schon schöne Tiere, aber am Teich mag ich sie auch überhaupt ned...


----------



## Marco (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

Hi Dodi

Offenbar hatte er die eine einzig freie kleine Lücke im Eingang entdeckt wo ich nich ganz zugemacht habe wie ich letztes Mal am Teich war .


----------



## Dodi (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

Hi Marco,

die sind gaaanz schön schlau, die Jungs!
Ich habe schon beobachtet, wie lange die Reiher ausharren und die Lage sondieren, bis sie dann irgendwann zuschlagen...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

sehr Geil Marco , gern hätt ich ein Foto gesehen


----------



## DJ Schuessler (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

Kleiner Tip: Habe direkt am Teich ne Fahne in 5m Höhe hängen. Unglaublich - während meine Nachbarn über "Schwund im Fischteich" klagen, scheint dieses einfache Mittel unsere Reiher abzuschrecken. Habe in 2008 keinen in der Nähe gesehen.


----------



## HKL (17. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

Moin!

Die "Viecher" haben jetzt Hunger wegen der zugefrorenen Natur.
Wenn die einmal gemerkt haben, dass ihre Frittenbude geöffnet hat kommen die immer wieder. Bei uns landet im Umkreis von 50 m seit Anfang Januar immer wieder der Geier aus dem vergangenen Jahr: Da hat er beim Nachbarn zugeschlagen. Jetzt sitzt er täglich mehrmals (!!!) bei uns auf dem Dach (10m Sturzflug zu meinem und/oder der Nachbarn Teiche - wir haben auf der Fläche von ungefähr 1000 m2 derer 3 richtige plus ein paar Pfützen), beim Nachbarn auf dem Dach oder Schornstein (!) (gleiche Reichweite) oder inzwischen direkt auf dem Schuppendach beim Nachbarn (runterfallen 3m und zuschnappen). Wenn er bei einem von uns Bewegung sieht hebt er kurz ab und dreht eine Ehrenrunde. Maximal Landung beim nächsten Nachbarn (50m von meinem Teich entfernt) auf dem Dach - der hat keinen Teich. Wartestellung bis wieder Ruhe eingekehrt ist: I'll be back. Bisher gabs noch nichts.
Ich werd wohl doch den Elektrozaun wieder aus der Versenkung holen, wenn nach dem Tauwetter die Fischsaison hier an der Elbe vorbei ist und die Jungs immer noch Appetit auf Fisch haben.

Cu,
Holger


----------



## khs (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

Vorschlag, nehmt doch einfach mal Nylonfaden wie bei Angelleinen und spannt den in 30 cm und 50 cm Höhe um den Teich an kleinen Bambusstäben. Wirkung soll absolut perfekt sein, denn der Reiher kommt nicht drüber, und kostet nicht viel.


----------



## HKL (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

Moin!

Karl-Heinz,
darüber lachen sich die Viecher seit Jahren bei uns tot (das wäre allerdings ein positiver Nebeneffekt....) - ansonsten landen die Jungs da wo sie hin wollen. Und ansonsten (siehe Startbeitrag) gehen die drunter zwischen drüber und überhaupt überall durch.

Cu,
Holger


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

Kann ich nicht bestätigen Holger,
nachdem ich Schüre über und um den Teich gespannt habe, war Ruhe vor den Wunderschönen Räubern.
Aber es sieht nicht schön aus mit der Angelschnur 

Ich suche gerade ein Netz mit 40cm Maschenweite (die auch in Japan an den Zuchtteichen verwendet werden) um den ganzen Garten damit zu überspannen.


----------



## mitch (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

hallo uwe,

bau dir doch einen - *Pool Cage* - und so baut man das ding auf : http://de.video.yahoo.com/watch/183418/1571760

da kommt dann nix mehr an den teich


----------



## Klaus G. (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

Hallo,

hatte vor zwei Jahren ein ähnliches Erlebnis. Habe einefach mit einem Erdklumpen nach ihm geworfen, Was soll ich sagen, daß Vieh fiel tatsächliche um. Hat sich dann aber wieder berappelt. Gott sei Dank, hätte ärger geben können, da sie unter Naturschutz stehen. 
Kann Die aber versichern, daß DU dieses Vogel in diesem Jahr nicht mehr sehen wirst. Sie scheinen sich derartige erschreckende Ereignisse zu merken.
Wenn dein Teich Pflanzen hat, auf denen er landen kann, oder die Flachwasserzonen groß genug sind, wird er immer wieder hinein wandern.
Habe auch gehört, das von den Füßen ein Wirkstoff abgeht, der die Fische anlockt. 
Habe bei meinem Teich einen senkrechten Rand, so daß er nicht ins Wasser kann und zusätzlich einen Draht in ca. 40-50 cm Höhe gespannt, so kann er auch nicht nah genug an den Rand heran.
Rate Dir aber ab, eventuell Drähte über das Wasser zu spannen um ihn vor dem Anfliegen der Pflanzenbereiche zu verhindern!!
Dies wirkt zwar bei Reihern, erleichtert aber dem Eisvogel (gibt es häufiger als man denkt), den Zugriff.

Viel Glück.
Klaus


----------



## Tiffi (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

Hallo zusammen,

um unseren Teich herum ist aufgrund des Bewuchses nicht genug Platz, den ein Reiher zum Starten braucht. Daher landet schon mal ein Reiher auf dem Gewächshaus, aber es ist noch nie einer an den Teich gekommen.

Und den Eisvögeln, die ganz selten mal kamen, haben wir ihren kleinen Fisch gegönnt.


----------



## mamawu (20. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Reiher gefangen*

Hallo Marco,
gratuliere dir zu deinem Herz und zum Arsch in der Hose, den Reiher zu fangen. Es sind doch wirklich schöne Tiere - auch wenn sie unsere Lieblinge leider zum Fressen gern haben - und sie haben es in diesem Winter sicher nicht leicht gehabt.
Ich habe übrigens an meinem Teich eine etwa lebensgroßen Flamingofigur mit einem Stahlfederhals stehen, der bei leichter Luftbewegung den Kopf wackeln lässt. Die sieht schön aus und hat wohl dafür gesorgt, dass ich im Gegensatz zu meinem Nachbarn keinen Besuch von dem Reiher hatte, der hier immer mal wieder auf den Hausdächern sitzt und nach Futterquellen schaut.
Einen herzlichen Gruß!


----------

